# [A] - Ulduar - Bewahrer der Lehren



## Shaila (7. Februar 2010)

Seid gegrüßt, Helden von Morgen und solche, die es werden wollen! 

Wenn ihr an Rollenspiel und Geschichte interessiert seid, so lest unsere Vorgeschichte, bevor ihr fortfahrt. Wenn nicht, lest einfach weiter. 

*Vorgeschichte:* http://bewahrerderlehren.jimdo.com/urtum-des-wissens/die-geschichte/ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Mit diesem Thread wollen wir die Leute ansprechen, die auch einen Neubeginn mit Cataclysm starten möchten und noch nicht wissen, wie dieser Neustart denn genau aussehen soll. Schließt euch den Bewahrern der Lehre an und profitiert von einem angenehmen Gildenklima, indem der Spaß und die Hilfsbereitschaft an erster Stelle stehen. Die Gilde exestiert jetzt schon auf dem Server "Ulduar", wenn ihr Interesse habt, euch schon jetzt den Bewahrern anzuschließen. 

*Wir bieten in Stichworten gefasst:* 

- Ein gutes Gildenklima 
- Gemeinsamer Spaß 
- Gildenbank 
- Wappenrock 
- Homepage 
- Forum 
- Blog 
- Ein eigenes Gildenwirtschatfsystem 
- Feste PvP sowie Raidtermine (Keine Pflicht) 
- Diverse Gildenveranstaltungen (z.B. Städteraids) 

Natürlich befindet sich unsere Gilde gerade am Anfang einer langen Reise. Demnach wollen wir jetzt erstmal schnell wachsen, sodass wir unsere Möglichkeiten an Veranstaltungen innerhalb der Gilde rasch ausweiten können. 


*Was genau sind die Bewahrer der Lehren?* 

Wir sind eine Gilde, bei der das Wort Gemeinschaft groß geschrieben wir. Wir sind keine Hardcore Raid oder PvP Gilde. Bei uns herrscht auch kein Zwang zu irgendetwas. Wir sind in erster Linie eine normale Gilde, die eine freundliche und hilfsbereite Atmosphäre bieten will. Das Spiel soll Spaß machen und dieses Ziel wollen wir erreichen: Spaß haben in der Gemeinschaft. 

*Also nur eine Fun Gilde ohne Raids etc.?* 

Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass es bei uns keine Raids gibt. Wir sehen uns als eine Allroundgilde. Im Kalender und auf unserer Homepage werden feste Termine festgelegt sein, sei es für Raids, PvP oder für Events wie z.B. Städteraids. An diesen Termienen steht es jedem frei teilzunehmen oder nicht. Es herrscht dabei kein Zwang. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Unsere Gilde bis ins Detail hier zu erklären, würde wohl den Forumsrahmen sprengen. 
* 
Wenn ihr weitere Infos haben wollt, besucht unsere Heiligen Hallen:* 

http://bewahrerderlehren.jimdo.com/ 

*Wenn ihr euch bewerben wollt, so könnt ihr dies hier tun:* 

http://bewahrerderlehren.siteboard.eu/ 

Zurzeit suchen wir alles. Man muss nur die Kriterien erfüllen. Die Kriterien könnt ihr im Forum und auf der Homepage nachlesen.


----------



## Shaila (8. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Shaila (12. Februar 2010)

/push

Wir suchen noch Mitglieder, also ran da!


----------



## Shaila (14. April 2010)

/push

Suchen im Moment Leute, die Interesse daran haben, aktiv in der Gilde, also auch bei der Verwaltung mitzuwirken. Nähere Infos erhaltet ihr per PM an mich!


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> /push


----------



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

/push

Wir suchen jetzt Leute die sich uns anschließen und sich auch auf Cataclysm vorbereiten.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

/push, wir wachsen, langsam, aber wir wachsen!


----------

